# Off Topic Adult 18+



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

Out of curiosity I went to go on this thread but it won't let me, how do you get on it?


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Hehe its fun! You need to do the 18+ application. I'll find you a link hang on.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-news/951577-adult-forums-18-application.html

There ya go! :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

its more than just a thread, its a way of life


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

To get in you have to PM miss ferret a photo of your genitalia. 

If you don't, she will ask for one pretty quickly :lol2:


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

Not another male...


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Good luck. I joined, I had a quick peek, I never went back! :lol2:


----------



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

Tops said:


> To get in you have to PM miss ferret a photo of your genitalia.
> 
> If you don't, she will ask for one pretty quickly :lol2:





Unfortunately there isn't a camera in this world that has a wide lens to see my bits, maybe a extra powerful telescope lol


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

scorpy said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a camera in this world that has a wide lens to see my bits, maybe a extra powerful telescope lol


Just be careful with certain threads. Ones started or frequently posted in by bluerain are a bit of an eye opener :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

Chance said:


> Hehe its fun! You need to do the 18+ application. I'll find you a link hang on.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-news/951577-adult-forums-18-application.html
> 
> There ya go! :2thumb:




Cheers mate:2thumb:


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

Queen - 'Another One Bites the Dust' - YouTube


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

sir slithers said:


> Queen - 'Another One Bites the Dust' - YouTube


You, sir, are funny :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

scorpy said:


> Cheers mate:2thumb:


Are you aware what COGTFO means?

A simple yes or no will suffice, translation outside of the 18+ may be prohibited... :whistling2:


----------

